# Tie outs are done



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Well the design and product is done, now trying to download. Have tried twice but for some reason I can't do it:x. Keep you posted as things progress. Have put in a PM to Connie, hopely she can get it worked out for me so I can share these with you folks. Sorry for the delay.

Keep coming back to this thread folks there bad ass.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

If your trying to post them in here, good luck Harry! lol I've been trying and can't get it to work. :-k


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

darn Im wanting to see them...hope something works out...


----------

